# Exterminate when you don't see any ants?



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

I wouldn't say that he is "screwing you" in view of the fact that you are voluntarily hiring him to do this, and you are aware of the fact that you aren't seeing ants. That said, what kind of ants are/were they? Large black/red ants or tiny ants? Here in Penna. I would suggest you try the liquid ant bait if they are the small ants, but wait until they emerge again. Do not spray around the bait as you will ruin the baiting strategy. Carpenter ants are more difficult. Even if it is cold outside, if the ant colony is inside the structure, then they aren't cold and will thrive. You would "probably" still be seeing them. Look outside your house-on the walls, bases of trees, soil perimeter for any repeating pattern of ant activity. Check on a regular basis for activity. They may have changed their pattern from kitchen/bath to exterior. If no activity noted, it wouldn't be wrong to wait until you see them again. If you notice ant activity inside during the winter, then you know that you have an ant problem inside the structure. 

I suggest that whoever and whenever you hire, that they use Termidor and/or Phantom, provided that these are registered in your state. Outstanding ant treatment with a good safety record. Hope this helps.


----------

